# Electric Smoker Instuctions Booklet



## jimmymac

I'm a newby and I need help.

I just pulled an Outers Hickory Smoker out of the shed where it's been since before my wife divorced the guy who bought it.  (Over half a decade.)  

There is no manual or instruction booklet.  I would like to make some jerky and smoke a fish or two but havn't the slightest idea what to do next.  (I guess a fishing license might have to be one of the next steps.)  

We've made some great jerky in the oven but that just doesn't seem to be according to the outdoor code.

Anyone know where I might be able to get the booklet that tells me how to start before I start getting the graduate course from ya'll.

Appreciate your help and information.  THANKS


----------



## Dutch

Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums JimmyMac! Most Product Manufacturers have websites that a link to their User Manuals or instruction books. You can type in the name of the smoker or the name of the maker and see what comes up.

Most electric smokers are preset to have a heat output between 225*-250*. The smoker should have a smoke box that sits ontop of the heating element. Preheat your smoker by pluging it in-then asd wood chips to the box, and your food to the racks and your good to go.

You may also want to visit the electric smoker forum for more tips and tricks.


----------



## jimmymac

Thanks Earl.  I had already searched the Outers website before finding the Smoking Meat Forums.  They referred me to a lot of sales sites such as Target and some internet sites.  No such luck otherwise.  I'm glad I found Smoking Meat.


----------



## larry maddock

yo mac dude,
what size is your smoker??
how many racks??
does it have a water pan??
can you put wood chips in pie pan on the heating element??


----------



## jimmymac

Larry, in answer to your questions, it is 11" x 11" x 24" with three hooks in the top and three racks.  It has a little frying pan shaped pan, with a wooden handle that sticks out, for the wood chips (I guess), and a drip pan.  

From what I've learned reading through the forums and newsletters, I think I will marinate a chunk of meat, put some rub on it, pre-heat the smoker, load the meat and some wood soaked in water and let it set for a couple of hours and see how it goes.  I will probably add wood again after about an hour and eventually will buy a thermometer so I can take the meat out at the right temperature.

How's that sound?

I sure appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## cheech

jimmy do you have a brand name or a picture of it that you could post?


----------



## jimmymac

CHEECJ, if you'll look again at the first post I made, you'll find that I have identified it as an Outer's Hickory Smoker.  You can see lot's of pictures of them on EBAY.  They've got a picture of a hunter and pheasant on them.  I thought they might be antiques, but I saw a new one on sale today at Ace Hardware.  (Duh, I should have looked at the manual on the new one.)


----------

